# My Everyday Makeup Routine!



## BellaLee (Feb 12, 2016)

[video=youtube;2zlEIkOrQs8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zlEIkOrQs8[/video]

Hello, girls!! Here is my everyday makeup routine full face tutorial!
Hope you gonna like this one!
If you do, do not forget hit that like button and let me know what do you want to see next! Love you all! x)


Used products :
 Rasa beuty drop face cream
 Max factor skin luminizer in colour "soft honey"
 Max factor colour adapt foundation in colour "creamy ivory"
 Inglot AMC face and body illuminator in colour 66
 Dior compact powder in colour 032
 Mac global glow
 Mac soft&gentle
 Mac a glimmer of gold mineralize eye shadow x4
 Clarins eyebrow kit "pro palette"
 W7 yummy eyes baked eye shadow in colour burnt copper
 Bourjois ultra black mascara "twist up the volume"
 Too faced naughty nude lipstick
 Maybelline new york lip liner in colour sweet pink


----------

